# spiritual vs. religious



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2019)

Στη φράση "spiritual but not religious" πώς θα μεταφράζατε το spiritual; Και γενικά πώς θα αποδίδατε όλη τη φράση;


----------



## antongoun (Oct 7, 2019)

Μισή απάντηση, και διστακτική: Το _spiritual _με δυσκολεύει πιο πολύ, αλλά το _religious_ ίσως να το απέδιδα "θρησκευόμενος".

"... αλλά όχι θρησκευόμενος"

Edit: ή "θρήσκος"


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2019)

Δυσκολάκι. "Πιστός αλλά όχι θρησκευόμενος" είναι αρκετά κοντά, αλλά το "πιστός" μεταφέρει μια "θεσμική" διάσταση που είναι ό,τι ακριβώς θέλει να αποφύγει το spiritual. "Πιστεύει αλλά δεν θρησκεύεται" είναι λίγο κοντύτερα· λίγο.


----------



## antongoun (Oct 7, 2019)

Ή κάτι σαν "Είμαι υπέρ της πνευματικότητας, αλλά όχι υπέρ της θρησκευτικότητας/θρησκείας".


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2019)

Η πνευματικότητα είναι ένα καλό βήμα. Αν είχαμε ή φτιάχναμε ρήμα "πνευματίζω/ομαι" θα ήμασταν μέσα, αλλά...


----------



## antongoun (Oct 7, 2019)

Αυτά ακόμα πιο πειραματικά, ίσως οδηγήσουν σε άλλες ιδέες: 

"Είμαι με το πνεύμα, αλλά όχι με το δόγμα/με τη θρησκεία".
"Είμαι του πνεύματος, αλλά όχι του δόγματος/της θρησκείας"

Ναι, ωραία θα ήταν να είχαμε ρήμα. "... αλλά δεν θρησκεύω/θρησκεύομαι"


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2019)

Ή "του πνεύματος αλλά όχι του γράμματος" οπότε "του ξυλοπνεύματος" κατά τον Συκουτρή και την υπογραφή σου :) 
(πλάκα πλάκα δεν είναι κακό, αλλά παραείναι ελεύθερο).


----------



## antongoun (Oct 7, 2019)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2019)

Ενας λεξιπλαστης στο facebook προτεινε εναν τέλειο νεολογισμό: πνευματομόλος.
Άλλοι πιο ρεαλιστές μιλανε για ανθρωπο με πνευματικές ανησυχίες ή αναζητήσεις.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2019)

Πνευματικές αναζητήσεις, με την ευρεία έννοια του όρου, μπορεί να έχει και ένας υλιστής/άθεος (να του αρέσει η λογοτεχνία ή η φιλοσοφία, π.χ.). Η "πνευματικότητα" έχει κάπως πιο έντονο το θρησκευτικό/υπερβατικό στοιχείο.

Αυτό το "υπερβατικό" ίσως μας οδηγήσει κάπου για μονολεκτική απόδοση του spiritual όμως.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2019)

Ίσως. Άλλοι πάλι είπαν "υπερφυσικιστής". Ισως χρειαστεί να κάνουμε ανανοηματοδοτηση σε καποια λεξη οπως πνευματικός ή πνευματιστής. Στο κάτω κάτω και με το σπιριτσουαλ κάτι τέτοιο έγινε.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 7, 2019)

Πιστεύει στο υπερφυσικό αλλά όχι στη θρησκεία/αλλά δεν θρησκεύεται.
Υπερβατιστής αλλά όχι θρησκευόμενος.


----------



## antongoun (Oct 7, 2019)

Τελικά, ίσως το "πνευματικός", που όλοι αποφεύγουμε. Επειδή:

1.


AoratiMelani said:


> ... Ισως χρειαστεί να κάνουμε ανανοηματοδοτηση σε καποια λεξη οπως πνευματικός ή πνευματιστής. Στο κάτω κάτω και με το σπιριτσουαλ κάτι τέτοιο έγινε.



Σωστά.

2. Το "πνευματικός" (π.χ. "πνευματικός ηγέτης", "ο πνευματικός" για τους εξομολόγους κτλ.) χρησιμοποιείται ήδη σε θρησκευτικά συμφραζόμενα, και _ακριβώς __αυτή _τη λέξη θέλει κανείς να αποσπάσει από αυτό ακριβώς το πλαίσιο με τη συγκεκριμένη φράση, διεκδικώντας ένα _άλλο _σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο. _Αυτή _τη λέξη όμως, όχι άλλη.

Π.χ., λέει ο _πάστορας_:

“I’ve probably lost 50 percent of my congregation in the past five years,” said Jonathan Edmisten, pastor of Bible Baptist Church in Statesboro. “Millennials are the people that *we as spiritual leaders *are targeting because we understand the church cannot continue on. It will die by nature of baby boomers dying.”

Και οι άλλοι λένε: "spiritual but not religious".

Δηλαδ'η: "Είμαι πνευματικός (άνθρωπος), αλλά όχι θρήσκος/θρησκευόμενος".


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Τελικά, ίσως το "πνευματικός", που όλοι αποφεύγουμε. Επειδή:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



+1. Αυτήν τη λέξη (+ _άνθρωπος,_ πριν ή μετά) —και την _πνευματικότητα.

_Και με _θρησκευόμενο _από την άλλη πλευρά, γιατί ο _θρήσκος _νομίζω πως έχει και μια στάλα υπερβολής, ανάλογα και με την οπτική γωνία και τα συμφραζόμενα.

SBNR: ΑΠΟΘέωση


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Ή κάτι σαν "Είμαι υπέρ της πνευματικότητας, αλλά όχι υπέρ της θρησκευτικότητας/θρησκείας".



Είμαι πιο κοντά σε κάποια τέτοια επιλογή, με _πνευματικότητα_, π.χ. «Δέχομαι την πνευματικότητα αλλά όχι τη θρησκεία».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2019)

Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν θες θα αποδώσεις το spiritual και όχι το spirituality, τι θα κάνεις; Πες ότι γράφεις ένα λεξικό, τι θα βάλεις στο λήμμα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πες ότι γράφεις ένα λεξικό, τι θα βάλεις στο λήμμα;



Τέτοιες κρίσεις περνάνε οι ορολόγοι, που πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας ελληνικός όρος για κάθε όρο της αγγλικής (και να συμμορφώνεται με ISO). Ο λεξικογράφος δεν νιώθει τέτοια ανάγκη — αν υπάρχει ακριβής μονολεκτική απόδοση, θα τη γράψει (αν την ξέρει). Αν δεν υπάρχει, θα δώσει τη σημασία περιφραστικά, θα προτείνει διαφορετικές αποδόσεις ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα. Άρα δεν θα προτείνω _πνευματόφιλος_ ή _πνευματοστρεφής_ για τις ανάγκες μας εδώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 8, 2019)

Αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφραστεί το SBNR/SBNA λέξη προς λέξη, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Αν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί το νόημά του, θα έλεγα Άθρησκος Αλλά Όχι Άθεος (ΑΑΟΑ).

Ή Ευσεβής Αμνός Άνευ Ποιμένος (ΕΑΑΠ).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 8, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφραστεί το SBNR/SBNA λέξη προς λέξη, δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Αν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί το νόημά του, θα έλεγα Άθρησκος Αλλά Όχι Άθεος (ΑΑΟΑ).



Μπράβο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2019)

Μα μπορεί θαυμάσια να είναι άθεος. Πολλοί απ' αυτούς τους σπιρίτσουαλ δεν πιστεύουν σε θεούς αλλά πιστεύουν σε ψυχές, πνεύματα, τσάκρα, τσι, κάρμα, πράνα και άλλα συναφή. Γενικά πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει "κάτι εκεί έξω" αλλά όχι αναγκαστικά θεός, άρα μπορεί να είναι και άθεοι. Κάποιος στο φέισμπουκ είπε "άθρησκοι αλλά όχι άπιστοι" που είναι πιο κοντά στο νόημα (αν και μας αφήνει πάλι το ερώτημα του πώς θα πούμε το σπιρίτσουαλ μόνο του).

Επίσης, κύριε λεξικογράφε, δεν ζήτησα μονολεκτική απόδοση. Ρώτησα απλώς τι θα έγραφες στο λήμμα. Περιφραστικά ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 8, 2019)

Αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν ψυχές, πνεύματα, τσάκρα και λοιπά παρόμοια, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι "πιστός". Αν κάποιος πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη ζωής σε άλλους πλανήτες, είναι πιστός στους εξωγήινους; Άρα, γι' αυτήν την κατηγορία SBNR, συμφωνώ ότι δεν κάνει το "όχι άθεος", αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κάνει ούτε το "όχι άπιστος". Back to square one.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 8, 2019)

Εμένα το "όχι άθεος" μου κάνει, θαρρώ ότι ο άθεος δεν πιστεύει ούτε σε άστρα και τσάκρα. "Υλιστής" είναι η άλλη εκδοχή που είναι λίγο φθαρμένη και με (αδίκως) ηθικό πρόσημο (στη φιλοσοφία που ήξερα εγώ, "ιδεαλιστής" θα ήταν ιδανική μετάφραση του spiritual αλλά πια έχει εντελώς άλλο νόημα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επίσης, κύριε λεξικογράφε, δεν ζήτησα μονολεκτική απόδοση. Ρώτησα απλώς τι θα έγραφες στο λήμμα. Περιφραστικά ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις.




Η κύρια διαφωνία μου είναι με την επιλογή «πνευματικός άνθρωπος», τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα. Αντίθετα, η πνευματικότητα έχει μια ευρύτερη σημασία, την οποία μάλιστα μπορώ να φανταστώ να διευρύνεται για να χωρέσει και τις σημασίες που βλέπω να αναφέρονται στην αρχή του βικιπαιδικού άρθρου για SBNR («in contemporary usage spirituality has often become associated with the interior life of the individual, placing an emphasis upon the well-being of the "mind-body-spirit", while religion refers to organizational or communal dimensions») ή του άρθρου για spirituality («Modern usages tend to refer to a subjective experience of a sacred dimension and the "deepest values and meanings by which people live", often in a context separate from organized religious institutions, such as a belief in a supernatural (beyond the known and observable) realm, personal growth, a quest for an ultimate or sacred meaning, religious experience, or an encounter with one's own "inner dimension"»).

Δηλαδή, δεν έχω αντίρρηση να διευρυνθεί η σημασία του πνευματικού ανθρώπου, να μπορούμε να πούμε «πνευματικός άνθρωπος, αλλά όχι θρήσκος» για το SBNR, αλλά τώρα, αν ένας επιμελητής συμβουλευτεί το λεξικό, θα δει ότι ο πνευματικός άνθρωπος είναι «ο άνθρωπος που ασχολείται με τα πνευματικά ζητήματα της εποχής του και τα μελετά υπό διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες· ο άνθρωπος των γραμμάτων, της τέχνης και της επιστήμης» (ΛΝΕΓ4). 

Ορίστε, διαμαρτύρεται και ο γέροντας Εφραίμ: 
Ποιος είναι ο πνευματικός άνθρωπος; Σήμερα υπάρχει μια μεγάλη παρεξήγηση για το ποιος είναι ο πνευματικός άνθρωπος. Πολλές φορές ακούω, ότι πνευματικός άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που ασχολείται με τα γράμματα και τις τέχνες, τη μουσική, τη ζωγραφική, την ακαδημαϊκή γνώση, με μια καλαισθητική εικόνα ενός τοπίου. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν τη θέση τους, είναι αξιόλογοι, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος να λέγονται «πνευματικοί άνθρωποι». Μπορούσαν να λέγονται, οτιδήποτε άλλο, έκτος από πνευματικοί άνθρωποι.
Ο πνευματικός άνθρωπος, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό των αγίων Πατέρων, είναι εκείνος ο οποίος, είναι «πεπληρωμένος», δηλαδή γεμάτος, με Πνεύμα Άγιο. Αυτός είναι αληθινά και ουσιαστικά ο πνευματικός άνθρωπος. Είναι εκείνος, ο οποίος, εντασσόμενος στην Εκκλησία, ακολουθεί πιστά τις υποθήκες των αγίων Πατέρων, τηρώντας τις εντολές του Χριστού μας, που δόθηκαν διά μέσου του Ευαγγελίου· είναι εκείνος, ο οποίος, αναπνέει συνεχώς τη χάρη του Αγίου Πνεύματος, όπως λέει ο άγιος Γρηγόριος ο Θεολόγος· «μνημονευτέον του Θεού μάλλον ή αναπνευστέον».
https://www.pemptousia.gr/2012/09/pios-ine-o-pnevmatikos-anthropos/

Φοβάμαι, βέβαια, ότι ο γέροντας θα έχει αντίρρηση να φύγουν ο πνευματικός άνθρωπος και η πνευματικότητα από το περιεχόμενο στο οποίο θα ήθελε αυτός να τα περιορίσει. 

Πώς θα επιχειρούσα να καλύψω το πιο σύγχρονο *spiritual *σε ένα αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό; Δεν έχω κάποιον πιο συνοπτικό ορισμό λεξικού για τη διευρυμένη σημασία και, αν επιχειρούσα να χωρέσω όλα αυτά που έχει η Βικιπαίδεια, θα είχαμε εγκυκλοπαιδικό και όχι λεξικογραφικό λήμμα. Αλλά μάλλον θα άρχιζα με «(για άτομο) που χαρακτηρίζεται από πνευματικότητα» και στη συνέχεια ίσως: «που ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για πνευματικές παρά για υλικές αξίες, (κατ’ επέκταση) που αναζητά πνευματικές αξίες και νόημα πέρα από οργανωμένες θρησκείες».

Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το τελευταίο («που αναζητά πνευματικές αξίες και νόημα πέρα από οργανωμένες θρησκείες») είναι το ρεζουμέ του SBNR. Ή αρκεί να το στριμώξουμε σε αυτό που λέμε συνήθως «Πιστεύω στο θείο / Είμαι ένθεος αλλά όχι θρήσκος».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 8, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι υπάρχουν ψυχές, πνεύματα, τσάκρα και λοιπά παρόμοια, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι "πιστός". Αν κάποιος πιστεύει στην ύπαρξη ζωής σε άλλους πλανήτες, είναι πιστός στους εξωγήινους; Άρα, γι' αυτήν την κατηγορία SBNR, συμφωνώ ότι δεν κάνει το "όχι άθεος", αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κάνει ούτε το "όχι άπιστος". Back to square one.


Έχεις ένα πόιντ, γιατί το "πιστός" χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια "πιστός σε θεούς" και όχι γενικώς "πιστός στο υπερφυσικό. Αλλά νομίζω ότι ίσως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η πίστη στα τσάκρα και τα λοιπά είναι "ένα είδος πίστης".


Marinos said:


> Εμένα το "όχι άθεος" μου κάνει, θαρρώ ότι ο άθεος δεν πιστεύει ούτε σε άστρα και τσάκρα.


Χαχαχα, you'd be surprised! Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις αρκετούς άθεους, έχουν δει εμένα τα μάτια μου...


Marinos said:


> "Υλιστής" είναι η άλλη εκδοχή που είναι λίγο φθαρμένη και με (αδίκως) ηθικό πρόσημο (στη φιλοσοφία που ήξερα εγώ, "ιδεαλιστής" θα ήταν ιδανική μετάφραση του spiritual αλλά πια έχει εντελώς άλλο νόημα).


Πραγματικά νομίζω ότι το ιδεαλιστής είναι ό,τι πιο κοντινό αλλά θα δημιουργήσει παρεξηγήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2019)

Σας διαβάζω προσεκτικά και περιμένω -μάλλον μάταια- να το πει κάποια ή κάποιος: «Ας τον πούμε σπιριτουαλιστή» βρε παιδιά, να τελειώνουμε. («Σπιριτουάλη» δεν τολμάω ούτε εγώ να το προτείνω...)

(Το έντυσα και με δήθεν χρώμα, αλλά το εννοώ 70% σοβαρά.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2019)

Σπιριτουαλιστές είναι [ήδη] όσοι πιστεύουν στον σπιριτουαλισμό (spiritualism), «διδασκαλία που υποστηρίζει ότι το πνεύμα κυριαρχεί στη φύση και ότι η ψυχή είναι η μοναδική ουσία τού σύμπαντος». Οι πνευματοκράτες. Οι άλλοι spiritualists («spiritualist: A person who believes that the spirits of the dead can communicate with living people») είναι οι πνευματιστές. Και δεν μπορείς, δυστυχώς, να πεις ότι είσαι «σπιρίτσουαλ», γιατί περνάς στο χώρο της μουσικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2019)

Γκρρρ! Χμφφφ! «Σπιριτιστές» υπάρχουν; Αλλά αυτούς θα πρέπει να τους κρατήσουμε για την απόδοση του spiritism...

Οπότε, προς το παρόν, συντάσσομαι με το γενικότερο «πνευματικός» παρά τα δεδομένα προβλήματα που ήδη περιγράψατε.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2019)

*.
*λήμμα «*πνευματικός άνθρωπος»*


Spoiler


----------



## antongoun (Oct 14, 2019)

Ψάχνοντας κάτι δικά μου, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό, που αντιβάλλει την πνευματικότητα με τη θρησκεία: 

Η *πνευματική νοημοσύνη* δεν έχει συνεπώς απαραίτητα σχέση με τη *θρησκεία*. Δεν μας εκπλήσσει το εύρημα ότι πολλοί ανθρωπιστές και άθεοι έχουν υψηλή *πνευματική *νοημοσύνη και πολλοί *θρησκευόμενοι *χαμηλή. Έρευνες που έγιναν ήδη πριν από 50 χρόνια από τον ψυχολόγο Allport έδειξαν ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν *πνευματικές *εμπειρίες έξω από τους περιορισμούς του κατεστημένου των *θρησκευτικών δογμάτων*. Η *πνευματική *νοημοσύνη δεν εξαρτάται από τον πολιτισμό, ούτε από τις αξίες, αλλά δημιουργεί τη δυνατότητα να έχουμε αξίες. Δίνει στη *θρησκεία *υπόσταση (ίσως και νόημα ύπαρξης), αλλά δεν εξαρτάται από αυτήν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2019)

Spiritual Quotient (SQ) = Δείκτης Πνευματικής Νοημοσύνης.

Βρήκαμε νέα περίφραση... «Μπορεί να μην είμαι θρήσκος, αλλά έχω πνευματική νοημοσύνη».


----------



## presunto (Jan 15, 2020)

antongoun said:


> Ψάχνοντας κάτι δικά μου, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό, που αντιβάλλει την πνευματικότητα με τη θρησκεία:
> 
> Η *πνευματική νοημοσύνη* δεν έχει συνεπώς απαραίτητα σχέση με τη *θρησκεία*. Δεν μας εκπλήσσει το εύρημα ότι πολλοί ανθρωπιστές και άθεοι έχουν υψηλή *πνευματική *νοημοσύνη και πολλοί *θρησκευόμενοι *χαμηλή.



Εφόσον βλέπω ότι η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει ήδη αρκετά από την αναζήτηση της καταλληλότερης απόδοσης, βρήκα κι εγώ την ευκαιρία να κάνω την πρώτη μου παρέμβαση.

Συμφωνώ με το παράθεμα της antongoun. Η εξήγηση για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός είναι αρκετά απλή. Αν και δεν έχω πρόθεση να κρίνω την πνευματική νοημοσύνη οποιουδήποτε, ο λόγος για τον οποίο οι «θρησκευόμενοι» ενδέχεται συχνότερα να παρουσιάζουν «χαμηλότερη πνευματική νοημοσύνη» από τους «άθεους» είναι πως, όταν η εκάστοτε κυρίαρχη ιδεολογία επιβάλλει ή προωθεί την υιοθέτηση μίας (συγκεκριμένης) θρησκείας, καθιστώντας την ταύτιση με την εν λόγω θρησκευτική πίστη οιονεί αυτονόητη για τα άτομα επί των οποίων (η ιδεολογία αυτή) επιδρά, τότε οποιοσδήποτε αυτοχαρακτηρίζεται «άθεος» έχει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ήδη εμπλακεί σε κάποιου είδους πνευματική αναζήτηση προκειμένου να καταλήξει σε αυτήν του την τοποθέτηση, δηλαδή τη ρήξη με τις κατεστημένες απόψεις, κάτι που δεν αποτελεί προϋπόθεση για τους πιστούς.

Το ίδιο μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε και σε άλλα πεδία: συνήθως, οι άνθρωποι που υιοθετούν μειοψηφικές απόψεις, ιδεολογίες, κ.λπ., είναι άνθρωποι που, ανεξαρτήτως εάν οι απόψεις τους αυτές μάς φαίνονται σωστές ή όχι, έχουν καταλήξει εκεί κατόπιν κάποιας αναζήτησης. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, και στην πολιτική, είναι πολύ πιθανό να συναντήσουμε έναν υποστηρικτή ακραίων απόψεων, ο οποίος να μπορεί να παραπέμψει και σε πέντε-δέκα βιβλία/θεωρητικούς, ή να είναι περισσότερο ενημερωμένος σχετικά με ζητήματα της επικαιρότητας, από κάποιον ο οποίος στηρίζει πιο «mainstream» κόμματα: αφαιρώντας κάθε περιεχόμενο από τις ιδεολογίες των ατόμων που εξετάζουμε, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο «ακραίος» μας είναι περισσότερο «πολιτικό ζώο» από τον «μετριοπαθή», στον βαθμό που ασχολείται περισσότερο με την πολιτική, γενικά. Αντίστοιχα, ένας «άθεος» μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζεται από μεγαλύτερη «πνευματικότητα», απ' ό,τι ένας «παθητικά θρησκευόμενος».

Για να προσθέσω μία αναλογία από τη Φυσική, η αμφισβήτηση, όπως οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή αντίστασης, συνεπάγεται της άσκηση κάποιας δύναμης, με αποτέλεσμα να παρατηρείται μία διακύμανση, μία αύξηση της «έντασης», εκεί όπου το μοτίβο θέλει την πλειοψηφία να αποδέχεται παθητικά κάποιες απόψεις.

Επίσης, συνήθως οι μειοψηφικές ομάδες απαιτούν μεγαλύτερο βαθμό συμμετοχής από τα μέλη τους, απ' ό,τι οι πλειοψηφικές.

Κατά τα άλλα, νομίζω πως, ανεξαρτήτως της μετάφρασης του όρου, το νόημα του SBNR έχει να κάνει με την αναζήτηση, σε αντιδιαστολή με την υιοθέτηση ενός παγιωμένου ιδεολογικού συστήματος (όπως είναι εξ ορισμού οι θρησκείες).


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2020)

Καλωσήρθες, καλωσόρισες. Και ευχαριστούμε για το σχόλιό σου.

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο:



presunto said:


> Συμφωνώ με το παράθεμα της antongoun.



Άσκησα τα διαχειριστικά μου προνόμια και διόρθωσα το φύλο. Όπου μπορούμε, κοιτάμε το σύμβολο στο κάτω μέρος του προφίλ του συμφορουμίτη και διαλέγουμε να απευθυνθούμε ανάλογα. Το φόρουμ δεν παρέχει ακόμα δυνατότητα για το παρακάτω σύμβολο, κάτι που μου θυμίζει ότι έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να σχολιάσω αυτό, αλλά δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμα.


----------



## presunto (Jan 15, 2020)

Ουπς! Ναι, λάθος μου.

Είχα διαβάσει και αυτό παλαιότερα για το ίδιο θέμα.

Επίσης, άκουσα πρόσφατα ότι σε ορισμένες επιχειρήσεις στο εξωτερικό οι εργαζόμενοι φοράνε ένα σηματάκι με το γένος, στο οποίο προτιμούν να τους απευθύνονται.

De gustibus et coloribus...


----------



## Marinos (May 12, 2021)

Επανέρχομαι στο νήμα αυτό για να δω πού βρισκόμαστε. Θέλω να μεταφράσω το spirituality με την σημασία της σχέσης με το υπερφυσικό πέραν της θρησκείας", δηλ. μαγεία, πεποιθήσεις περί ψυχής και δυνάμεών της κ.ο.κ. (ενδιαφέρον αλλά όχι ακριβώς διαφωτιστικό το άρθρο της βίκι, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirituality). Ας πούμε ότι το μεταφράζω "πνευματικότητα". Θέλω όμως και το spiritual life, για την ακρίβεια religious and spiritual life. "Πνευματική ζωή" προφανώς δεν μας κάνει, παραπέμπει στις διαλέξεις του Παρνασσού. 
Η πρόχειρη λύση μου είναι "θρησκευτική ζωή και πνευματικότητα". Αναρωτιέμαι αν σκέφτεστε τίποτα καλύτερο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 13, 2021)

Δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο. Νομίζω όμως ότι το "πνευματική ζωή" στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα δεν θα παρέπεμπε σε διαλέξεις του Παρνασσού. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Επίσης, αν το δούμε απ' την ανάποδη, ίσως θα μπορούσες να βάλεις "θρησκευτικότητα και πνευματικότητα". Για λόγους ομοιομορφίας το λέω, φυσικά όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητη η ομοιομορφία.


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2021)

Το "θρησκευτικότητα και πνευματικότητα", νοηματικά ας πούμε, ήταν και η δική μου πρώτη επιλογή. Δεν μου άρεσε υφολογικά, δηλ. αυτό το -ότητα και -ότητα...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 13, 2021)

Εμένα ίσα-ίσα αυτό μου άρεσε. Μιλάμε για ομοειδή πράγματα, χρησιμοποιούμε ομοειδείς λέξεις. Συμβάλλει στη μετάδοση του νοήματος. Γνώμη μου.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Εμένα ίσα-ίσα αυτό μου άρεσε. Μιλάμε για ομοειδή πράγματα, χρησιμοποιούμε ομοειδείς λέξεις. Συμβάλλει στη μετάδοση του νοήματος. Γνώμη μου.



Like liberté and égalité. A trio with fraternité*.




Απόσπασμα από τις επιστολές του Κωνσταντίνου Σταμάτη προς τον Παναγιώτη Κοδρικά για τη Γαλλική Επανάσταση, Παρίσι, 20 Ιανουαρίου 1793 (https://tinyurl.com/2jar6623)


* or Beyoncé:


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2021)

Η πολυσυλλαβικότητα  με απώθησε...


----------



## anepipsogos (May 13, 2021)

Δεν είναι κακό νομίζω το "πνευματική ζωή", καθώς μάλιστα δεν είναι αναγκαίο να καταλάβει όλο τον ορίζοντά μας η κάποια "μειωτική" συνδήλωση που μπορεί να ανακαλείται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις

https://www.google.com/search?q=πνε......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..4.0.0....0.nppsRAkjYuY


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2021)

Δεν λέω για τη "μειωτική" συνδήλωση τόσο, όσο γιατί "πνευματική ζωή" εννοούμε συνήθως την cultural life, όχι τη spiritual. Δηλ. την ποίηση, τις τέχνες κλπ.


----------



## anepipsogos (May 13, 2021)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η "πολιτιστική ζωή" δεν ταυτίζεται εννοιολογικά με την "πνευματική ζωή", δηλ. την εμβίωση της πνευματικότητας (spirituality), καθώς η τελευταία, νομίζω, συνάπτεται περισσότερο εστιασμένα με αναζητήσεις και αποβλέψεις στο πεδίο του υπερβατικού (χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι και η cultural life είναι άγευστη υπερβατικών αναζητήσεων)


----------



## Marinos (May 13, 2021)

Νομίζω στα ελληνικά είναι δόκιμο να λέμε "πνευματική ζωή" και να εννοούμε τα, ας πούμε, έργα του πνεύματος. "Η πνευματική ζωή της Κρήτης κατά την Ενετοκρατία", π.χ., προφανώς δεν παραπέμπει σε υπερβατικές αναζητήσεις αλλά στον Κορνάρο, τον Χορτάτζη και τα άλλα παλικάρια της Κρητικής Αναγέννησης.


----------



## cougr (May 14, 2021)

Όντως, έχω συναντήσει το "πνευματική ζωή" σε αμέτρητα κείμενα όπου χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία του "intellectual life", όμως ενίοτε δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη η έννοια και πρέπει να σκεφτώ αν σημαίνει "spiritual life", "intellectual life" ή τέσπα κάτι άλλο.


----------



## Earion (May 15, 2021)

θρησκευτική ζωή και πνευματικότητα

Μου αρέσει.


----------

